# Checkin' in



## rocklord

hello...pleased to meet you...

have just upgraded from a dualit/gaggia classic combination to Rocket giotto premium plus v1 and mazzer mini grinder......and some nice new illy cups









..so am paving the way for my impending technical questions en-route to my espresso nirvana.

At this point, and I'm sure it will bring a smile to many....I'm thinking this will prevent the desire to upgrade again....

cheers, Niall. Muswell Hill, London.

rock on.


----------



## RisingPower

Hmmm... Prevent desire to upgrade.... Hmmm









You don't have a Kees van der westen speedster lying around spare do you?







I'd also like a robur...


----------



## rocklord

no no no....i shouldnt have put that in google........


----------



## Glenn

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Niall

How are you getting on with your Rocket Giotto?


----------



## ifunky

Welcome here!!! You have already plenty to enjoy









The good thing about KdW for me ... i don't really like the current version of the Speedster (nor i could afford it) so waiting for a one group Spirit ;-)


----------

